
Rumored 16-Inch MacBook Pro Keeps the 17-Inch Dream Alive - dougdonohoe
https://9to5mac.com/2019/02/18/16-inch-macbook-pro/
======
dougdonohoe
This would be great. I have a 2009-era 17" MacBook Pro that keeps humming
along (on its 2nd screen, 3rd battery and an SSD replacement of the original
hard drive). I have a 15" modern one for work, but still prefer the larger
screen. Also, this fan on this one never seems to kick on like it does on the
latest version.

